# Recreating History



## Muldoon (Mar 27, 2017)

http://www.recreatinghistory.com/?page_id=1132


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2017)

Several of us here are Living History Reenactors. Nice rifle on the link. I`m not sure what rifle Glass actually used. Might have been a Harper`s Ferry. I`ll have to research it.


----------



## SASS249 (Mar 27, 2017)

The accounts I have read suggest that Glass carried a rifle built by Jacob Anstadt from Kutztown, Penn.  Also that the rifle barrel was only 36" in length.  Anstadt was a Bucks county PA builder and you can find a few pictures of guns attributed to him around.
I also seem to remember tht one of Glass's main goals in hunting down the folks who left him was to get his rifle back


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 27, 2017)

Them is some mighty purty guns ....


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 27, 2017)

From all I have read on Hugh Glass nobody really knows what kind of rifle he carried. I think the majority of experts think it was some kind of pennsylvania rifle.
The best novel I have read on Hugh Glass was; Lord Grizzly by Frederick Manfred. Lord Grizzly was one of a 5 volume set called "The buckskin man tales". All these books should be read by anyone interested in plains life of the early 1800's.
In "Lord Grizzly" Hugh Glass carried a Lancaster .58 caliber flintlock named "Old Bullthrower". This is what memory tells me as it's been a long time since I've read any of those novels.
As for Hugh Glass it is known that he lived. That he was mauled by a bear. And that he crawled 300 miles. Most of the rest was probably speculation by several varied writers.
I think it entirely possible that he carried a Penn. rifle of some kind and most likely a flintlock.


----------



## Muldoon (Mar 27, 2017)

*Darkhorse and others.....*

yep....not much known about Hugh Glass cept his name and a bear chewed on him....and he crawled a few miles! Probably lots of bull thrown in with the tale as the years passed by as he wasn't a writing man! Maybe he crawled all those miles cuz he had a case of the RA at the situation or maybe just because he wanted that rifle back! I got a few I feel that way about myself!


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 28, 2017)

The main theme of all the tales of Hugh Glass was he just wanted his rifle back. So it must of been a good one.
But the director of the Revenant didn't like the revenge theme and probably wasn't a gun man either, so he dropped that out of his film.
That really hurt the film in my view.


----------

